# LP smartside board and batten



## lwinkeler (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have lp board and batten with diamond kote finishing in all of my gables. The contractor left caulk well outside the nail holes and it’s very visible. Is there a good way to remove caulk residue from the batten pieces without peeling the finish off? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

lwinkeler said:


> Hello everyone, I have lp board and batten with diamond kote finishing in all of my gables. The contractor left caulk well outside the nail holes and it’s very visible. Is there a good way to remove caulk residue from the batten pieces without peeling the finish off? Thanks in advance.


stiff, sharp scraper. 
or flat razorblades would probably work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

